# Wife won't take care of her health



## felix (Jun 11, 2008)

My wife and I have been married for over five years and for the most part things are going great. Three years ago my wife gave birth so our outstanding specimen of a son and during her pregnancy she was diagnosed with gestational diabetes. To this very day my wife still suffers from diabetes. 

OK now here is the part where I explain why I might be considering divorce. My wife for the last three years refuse to take her condition seriously. As a result of her self neglect she has suffered through a laundry list of health problems. Which by the has also forced her to quit her job and forced us to file for bankruptcy. I have no problem with taking care of a sick wife but it seems like I'm waisting my time because she has no desire to make herself better. 
She won't check her blood sugar without me pestering her to do so, even if she does do it on her own she will not record the results so the doctor can make an educated assessment. 
She won't consistently take her medication
She won't eat properly
I have tried to talk with her to motivate her into doing better but she just agrees with me and never follows through.

I want to say I give up and the I don't have the time or patience to deal with her but I still love here very much.

If anyone has any ideas on what I should do, please share it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Put it to her as bluntly as you can. If she doesn’t start to take care of herself she won’t be around long enough to experience all the wonderful times your son will bring into your lives.


----------



## felix (Jun 11, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Put it to her as bluntly as you can. If she doesn’t start to take care of herself she won’t be around long enough to experience all the wonderful times your son will bring into your lives.


That has already been done by her parents. I even added in the conversation that after she is gone that I was going to get one of those mail order brides and asked her how she would feel about my son's new mommy being Russian.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know how old she is, but it almost sounds as if she is still young and thinks she is invincible and being lax about it won't have a serious impact on her. Have you tried finding some good articles on the affects to a person not following the diet/medicine regiment? She needs to connect the diabetes with herself and the real possibilities of what ignoring it will do to her over time. Would her Dr. have a suggestion or be able to talk with her?


----------



## felix (Jun 11, 2008)

swedish said:


> I don't know how old she is, but it almost sounds as if she is still young and thinks she is invincible and being lax about it won't have a serious impact on her.


 I think your right, she is only 24


> Have you tried finding some good articles on the affects to a person not following the diet/medicine regiment?


good idea, Ill try to find the most gruesome photos I can. 


> She needs to connect the diabetes with herself and the real possibilities of what ignoring it will do to her over time.


 She already had several painful cysts drained do to diabetes so I imagine she knows what ignoring it does.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you two tried to go to a marriage councilor that might get her to promise to do it then maybe show someone that she is willing?

Does she know that she is driving the marriage into the ground or can it be she likes the attention of being sick?

draconis


----------



## felix (Jun 11, 2008)

draconis said:


> Does she know that she is driving the marriage into the ground


I don't think she does. I don't want to be one of those people who issues an ultimatum about divorce over something like this. In my mind she should want to be healthy for herself and not just for the sake of our marriage.




> or can it be she likes the attention of being sick?
> 
> draconis


This is also a possibility


----------

